# Mmmm, rubber straps - and a public thank you to jsud2002



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Just wanted to say a massive thank you to John (a.k.a. @jsud2002 ) for a nice little swapsie deal we did last week. I offered him a leather Fat Face strap FOC, but in return he kindly offered me a pile of rubber straps. Well, I couldn't accept that, so I ended up having a clear out of leather straps from my spares box, and included them for him in the deal to even things up a bit :thumbs_up:

Safe to say, we are both really happy with our new straps, and it's yet another example of what makes this forum so special. I'll add a public thanks to @Roy as well, for all his efforts in keeping this place running so smoothly. It is very much appreciated mate :thumbsup:

I haven't had time to play with the new straps yet, or take any photos, but I know one of them is a perfect match for a recently bought Fat Face watch (in fact, it replaces the one that I gave to John - what are the chances? :laughing2dw: ) so I am already a happy bunny.

:rltrlt:


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Not a problem in the slightest mate and was a pleasure doing business with you , you have been more than generous with not just myself but other forum members in the past I thought it only right to return the favour :thumbsup:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Cheers fella, that's nice of you to say so :teethsmile:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Just to follow up on this one, I've taken a few pics of the straps John sent to me a few weeks ago, plus a couple of the watches they ended up on, starting with the complete bundle here which I was absolutely delighted to receive:



All great quality straps, and right up my street :thumbsup:

And here are 3 watches that have been fitted with the new straps so far:



First up is this lovely Gul Aquila (try finding another, they are like hen's teeth). I have got the original fitted bracelet, but it's much more comfortable on this soft rubber strap:



Next up is this recent 4 quid charity shop find from my lovely wife-to-be, with it's smooth sweeping seconds hand. Now greatly increased in value by fitting a lovely leather flieger style strap :laughing2dw: :



And finally the watch that started all this, a recent Fat Face purchase which had the brown leather strap that I gave to John. Now fitted with an excellent black canvas strap, which suits the watch much better:



Thanks again to @jsud2002 for the usual excellent transaction, and of course to @Roy for providing us with this fine forum :rltrlt:


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Looking good @Davey P I agree that the canvas suits the Fatface :thumbsup:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

jsud2002 said:


> Looking good @Davey P I agree that the canvas suits the Fatface :thumbsup:


 Cheers mate. There might be another change yet, I've got a similar watch with a blue face, and that one is fitted with a vintage looking leather "notched" strap, but I don't think it goes with the blue. I reckon the black canvas might be better suited to the blue face. Also, the blue watch is in much better cosmetic condition, so the immaculate black canvas will match that one better.

Here are the two watches side by side, and you can clearly see the difference in cosmetic condition (obviously the right hand one is shown here with it's old strap fitted):



I'll post another pic up on here if I do decide to swap the straps over :yes:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Following up from this one, I've swapped the straps on both of these watches, and now I'm really happy with them. Here's how they started, with the blue one sporting it's original Fat Face strap, and the black one wearing @jsud2002 's black canvas strap:



Now they look like this, with the "rustic" looking brown leather matching the slightly battered watch really nicely:



And the immaculate black canvas strap complimenting the excellent condition of the blue faced watch much better:



I've been wearing the brown strap version today, and I think it looks great on the wrist :yahoo:


----------



## Watchgrocer (Sep 3, 2018)

Nice bands.


----------

